

Irish farmer turns drone into flying sheepdog - BrandonMarc
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/men/the-filter/virals/11503611/One-man-and-his-drone-meet-Shep-the-flying-sheepdog.html

======
markgavalda
And now Chinese WoW farmers can become virtual sheep herding professionals.
Great times.

